# Uber rolls out new VoIP feature for riders and drivers to communicate through the app



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

https://www.theverge.com/2018/10/18/17995540/uber-voip-data-call








On Thursday, Uber announced a new way for riders and drivers to communicate through the company's app using voice over internet protocol, or VoIP. Much like Skype or FaceTime audio, Uber's new VoIP feature uses an internet connection rather than cellular phone service to make calls. The ride-hailing company has been trialing the VoIP feature since June, and it announced its global availability today at a conference in San Francisco.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Why? 

Seriously, someone explain to my thick skull why they did this ‘cause I’m not seeing a need for this.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Pretty much everyone has unlimited talk time, but data is a more expensive add-on. Make Uber sense that the solution to save people money is to push everyone to Uber VOIP and burn limited data vs unlimited voice. 

SMH. Everyday Uber comes up with new ways to prove their incompetence.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.theverge.com/2018/10/18/17995540/uber-voip-data-call
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This handy method allows Uber to
RAISE MILLIONS IN REVENUE SELLING EVERYONES VOICE PRINT TO BIG BROTHER!
Since Facial Recognition Data has panned out . . .

Mankind is being sewn into a bag.

Question EVERYTHING !

Any " Convenience" is not for Your benefit ! It is how they lull you into acceptance of TOTAL INVASION.

WHICH PRECEDES TOTAL DOMINATION . . . . .

FREE WILL !


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

“Can you hear me now?”


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Reconnaissance? Or is it me and the voices, again?

Meta data looking for "Please, "thank you" "Fu" etc?


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Think they have a conglomerate type entity (with Uberworks etc) in mind and this is a component of it; and everyone is a free tester of their app and components for them right now. 


MHR said:


> Why?
> 
> Seriously, someone explain to my thick skull why they did this 'cause I'm not seeing a need for this.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

The less my communication with pax the better. I have absolutely no problem with cancellation fees.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

x100 said:


> Think they have a conglomerate type entity (with Uberworks etc) in mind and this is a component of it; and everyone is a free tester of their app and components for them right now.


I would think that is if not Ding, ding ding. At the very least a large contributing factor.

But think ya nailed it.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

As long as I can still receive the call over my regular phone, I don't mind. Otherwise I pay for my data per GB and do not want to have to pay extra to receive calls from passengers.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

from other thread..

Uber will be the leader in global career transition and talent mobility

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber...-called-uber-works.290155/page-2#post-4405416


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

I don’t care what technology Uber uses, I never answer pax calls. My voicemail instructs that I’m driving and they can send a text. If they call again, I cancel the ride.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Just me but find I can answer and while talking hands free, switch back to nav.

Don't like to. But sometimes works out well.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

MHR said:


> Why?
> 
> Seriously, someone explain to my thick skull why they did this 'cause I'm not seeing a need for this.


Plenty 'o reasons.

Like:

1. it's cheaper than paying connectors.

2. You can snoop on it easier since you own the encryption method.

3. They are probably thinking they can use it to serve as study for code that recognizes code words for a plethora of reasons to automate stuff/ **** drivers.

4. Speech recognition tests?

Who knows really but I really just think they are going for cheaper stuff.


----------

